# Rupert 3 year old blue colourpoint seeks home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Rupert is a 3 year old blue colourpoint ragdoll who suffers from loose stools if not fed on a strict diet of Butchers classic cat food.Because of this he might be best being an only pet to prevent him from eating other cat and dog foods.
Rupert is used to other cats,Dogs and children and loves to sit on your lap 24 7 if he can.
If you think you would like to home him them please PM me. Anyone interested in re homing him will have to have a home check.

Rupert is not being re homed through the UKRCC and does not require rescue back up.


----------

